# This is Very Important...



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 16, 2013)

I was contemplating on sharing this here, but the Lord wants me to, so I must be obedient.  It is a bit graphic, but not gory graphic. Also, it's 6 minutes long.

Let me say this: The devil is a liar...but Jesus is Lord!

Everyday, Christians - men, women, children, and pastors are dealing with this very hidden, non-talked about subject.  It can destroy the family and churches...and has done so, throughout this country and around the world.

When I saw the statistics with this and that it effects children as young as 8 years old...it almost made me sick to my stomach.  It is happening everyday and it is very serious.

I pray that you come away after watching this video with your eyes wide open as I and dh have today.

If you know of anyone who is dealing with this...trust, they don't want  to continue with it, but their minds are gripped by satan, and its very  hard for them to come away from this thing.  

However....there is hope...hallelujah!

This is from the ministry of Josh McDowell and after watching it, we went into our prayer closet and prayed for the Family in this country and around the world.

God bless you and your family and please, watch what your children watch online and on television.

N&W

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xlnYrsZ7r-8

Josh McDowell's ministry page link
http://www.just1clickaway.org/


----------



## momi (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Nice & Wavy... I'll make plans to watch tonight after everyone is settled in.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 16, 2013)

momi said:


> Thanks Nice & Wavy... I'll make plans to watch tonight after everyone is settled in.


You're welcome, sis


----------



## mensa (Jun 16, 2013)

There is just so much evil to combat.  It would be overwhelming without the Lord helping us to defeat it.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 16, 2013)

mensa said:


> There is just so much evil to combat.  It would be overwhelming without the Lord helping us to defeat it.
> 
> Thanks for posting this.


Yes my dear....this is Spiritual Warfare and only a life hidden in God can overcome it.

You are more than welcome.  Please, pass it on...it's just that serious.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 16, 2013)

Sis, I just wanted to thank you for your obedience.   I will be sharing this with my family, my Pastors and others in the "Body".  I am extending their heartfelt 'Thanks' to you in advance, for it is sure to come. 

The world is so free with displaying their sin and pride of it within the means of every media vehicle that is available.   

How much more the importance of 'we' as Ministers to share the dangers which lurk (literally lurk ... as a prowling lion) seeking whom they may devour and then pouncing upon them without mercy... to sift and tear their souls asunder, as strips of tattered wheat.  

Iron sharpens Iron.  I thank God for bold posts that you, momi, Iwanthealthyhair67, Laela Belle Du Jour, and many of our Sisters on this forum, who post topics of controversy, which have only the intent to inform and to protect those who are unaware of the dangers that lay in wait for our family, friends and other loved ones.  

Each of you are giving the answers and the warnings of the many, many questions of 'Why'?   

So thank you, each of you for being the pillars who stand unwavering to support the Body of Christ.  

Love and Blessings, 

Shimmie


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 16, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Sis, I just wanted to thank you for your obedience.   I will be sharing this with my family, my Pastors and others in the "Body".  I am extending their heartfelt 'Thanks' to you in advance, for it is sure to come.
> 
> The world is so free with displaying their sin and pride of it within the means of every media vehicle that is available.
> 
> ...


Sis, thank you for your post.  It means so much to me because you know my heart.  It's a serious message that packs a punch and I had to be obedient to put it on the CF.

There are so many people that deal with this and the numbers are staggering.  My heart goes out to the children who have been caught up in this mess.  I know that they only go online because they are inquisitive and then satan makes sure they find this garbage.  Once the images are there in their mind, its hard to remove.  I mean, can you imagine a child having to go through their whole young life going through this craziness in their minds?

My heart, my heart.....

I pray others will watch this and pray along with us about this serious, important topic.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for posting Sis, the more we know the better we know how to target our prayers.  This is something my pastors speak about regularly to our children, right down to parents must monitor how long their children are in the bathroom, some may think its extreme but it's necessary to snatch our children back from the grips of hell.  The internet is ran by the  Prince of the power of the air, spiritual warefare just like you said.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 16, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Thanks for posting Sis, the more we know the better we know how to target our prayers.  This is something my pastors speak about regularly to our children, right down to parents must monitor how long their children are in the bathroom, some may think its extreme but it's necessary to snatch our children back from the grips of hell.  The internet is ran by the  Prince of the power of the air, spiritual warefare just like you said.


Yes, sis...I agree.  My pastor showed this today at church and his message was powerful.  You could hear a pin drop once the video was over.

Satan is using every device he can now to deceive people....  My God, it's even in the smallest of things.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 16, 2013)

We are in a war and can't take anything for granted, the enemy is very subtle and will use any means necessary to destroy us, even in the seemingly insignificant things. We must always be on our guard. Amen.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 16, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> We are in a war and can't take anything for granted, the enemy is very subtle and will use any means necessary to destroy us, even in the seemingly insignificant things. We must always be on our guard. Amen.


That's right...this is why christians cannot be light on sin...sin is lawlessness, rebellion against God and His Word.  Thank God that Jesus came to destroy the works of the devil.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sis, thank you for your post.  It means so much to me because you know my heart.  It's a serious message that packs a punch and I had to be obedient to put it on the CF.
> 
> There are so many people that deal with this and the numbers are staggering.  My heart goes out to the children who have been caught up in this mess.  I know that they only go online because they are inquisitive and then satan makes sure they find this garbage.  Once the images are there in their mind, its hard to remove.  I mean, can you imagine a child having to go through their whole young life going through this craziness in their minds?
> 
> ...



To see that innocent little boy being 'approached' was just chilling.   And it's just like satan to be sitting right there, defiant and undaunted, while the little boys mother is coming in to check on her son and letting him know it's time for dinner.     This is when so many, children are being 'attacked' by the wiles of satan.    

The grown folks being approached know better, but children are just innocent targets.   It broke my heart to see this happening.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 16, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> To see that innocent little boy being 'approached' was just chilling.   And it's just like satan to be sitting right there, defiant and undaunted, while the little boys mother is coming in to check on her son and letting him know it's time for dinner.     This is when so many, children are being 'attacked' by the wiles of satan.
> 
> The grown folks being approached know better, but children are just innocent targets.   It broke my heart to see this happening.


Yes, girlllllll 

Did you see how when they were praying at the table, those demonic forces never left...that's how strong a grip this thing has on people.  

We see this all the time and its crazy, but when it comes to the children, that's when I get


----------



## momi (Jun 17, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> We are in a war and can't take anything for granted, the enemy is very subtle and will use any means necessary to destroy us, even in the seemingly insignificant things. We must always be on our guard. Amen.



Indeed - nothing can be taken for granted. Especially in this culture where pornography is so easily obtained. Things previously  available only by mail or some seedy store are now easily accessible - no matter your age.

Something about this video really opened my eyes... Just the visual display of the "people" parading around the family even during prayer time. Smh


----------



## momi (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm sharing this on our church's FBI page.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jun 17, 2013)

This hit very close to home for me. This is something never talked about in most churches and it needs to be discussed. As a saved teen, I was about 16 and new to the internet. I had been saved about 2.5 years. I was online looking for Christian websites because I was hungry to learn about the Lord and I wasn't getting everything from the church I was attending. I went to a website that had a supposedly Christian web address but when I clicked on it it rerouted me to a pornography site. After seeing the things I saw I was overcome with lust and sexual sin in a way that I never had been. I couldn't pull my eyes away. Being so young and never hearing about it in church I was crushed under the pressure of demonic forces. I eventually did go into a backslidden state because of it. Its so sad how people are suffering so much and really want to be free while the pulpit ignores it to discuss prosperity ... Or other junk that doesn't even matter. Only Christ and him crucified will free people from this. The depictions of those forces never leaving are 100% accurate. It is literally just like that. The Bible talks about how fleshly lusts war against the soul. We are in a daily warfare for our souls not to be captivated by demonic forces and they are everywhere all the time.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2013)

momi said:


> Indeed - nothing can be taken for granted. Especially in this culture where pornography is so easily obtained. Things previously  available only by mail or some seedy store are now easily accessible - no matter your age.
> 
> *Something about this video really opened my eyes... Just the visual display of the "people" parading around the family even during prayer time. *Smh


That's the part that did it for us too....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> This hit very close to home for me. This is something never talked about in most churches and it needs to be discussed. As a saved teen, I was about 16 and new to the internet. I had been saved about 2.5 years. I was online looking for Christian websites because I was hungry to learn about the Lord and I wasn't getting everything from the church I was attending. I went to a website that had a supposedly Christian web address but when I clicked on it it rerouted me to a pornography site. After seeing the things I saw I was overcome with lust and sexual sin in a way that I never had been. I couldn't pull my eyes away. Being so young and never hearing about it in church I was crushed under the pressure of demonic forces. I eventually did go into a backslidden state because of it. Its so sad how people are suffering so much and really want to be free while the pulpit ignores it to discuss prosperity ... Or other junk that doesn't even matter. Only Christ and him crucified will free people from this. The depictions of those forces never leaving are 100% accurate. It is literally just like that. The Bible talks about how fleshly lusts war against the soul. We are in a daily warfare for our souls not to be captivated by demonic forces and they are everywhere all the time.


Thank you so much MrsHaseeb for sharing your heart with us.  I'm sure there are many that have experienced the very same thing that you have and don't know where to turn.  I thank God that you are free...for who the Son sets free, is free indeed! Hallelujah! 

My husband shared with me that pretty much every little boy has experienced some sort of pornography in their young life.  Usually its because their father/uncle has books, etc. that they would leave around and they would see it and read.  He also shared with me that there are so many men that are dealing with this thing.... that they can't have a whole relationship with women because of it....yes, even friendships.

Knowing that young girls are experiencing this too is really an eye opener.  I must keep an eye on my granddaughter when she comes to visit.  I always try to do fun things with her when she is with me so she doesn't have time to get into mischief.  When she is at home, I can only pray that she hasn't experienced this....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2013)

momi said:


> I'm sharing this on our church's FBI page.


At first, I was like "momi's church has a FBI page?" And then I thought "oh...facebook...duh!" 

I've shared with so many of my friends and they are also sharing.  This is that important.


----------



## LiftedUp (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.

I am a victim of this type of spam in my junk mail on hotmail.  Not on gmail though.  Even though I block the mail I still continue to get them smh.


----------



## momi (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> At first, I was like "momi's church has a FBI page?" And then I thought "oh...facebook...duh!"
> 
> I've shared with so many of my friends and they are also sharing.  This is that important.



LOL - oops.


----------



## momi (Jun 17, 2013)

LiftedUp said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> 
> I am a victim of this type of spam in my junk mail on hotmail.  Not on gmail though.  Even though I block the mail I still continue to get them smh.



Exactly - I really believe this is done on purpose. My daughter was doing some research on Nun's and had to describe their habit (sp). Looking up the word "nun" returned some of the most filthy results... Adam and Eve also. Thankfully I was standing over her shoulder and changed the screen before she could see it.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jun 17, 2013)

momi said:


> Exactly - I really believe this is done on purpose. My daughter was doing some research on Nun's and had to describe their habit (sp). Looking up the word "nun" returned some of the most filthy results... Adam and Eve also. Thankfully I was standing over her shoulder and changed the screen before she could see it.



This is another way the devil plans to corrupt the children to create a society of sexual deviants with no self restraint. It had to have gotten past this point in the days of Sodom and Gomorrah and the tribe of Benjamin in Judges. We are on the way back there as society continues to degenerate into sexual anarchy and perversion. But, I am a witness, there is DELIVERANCE for those who want it.


----------



## Laela (Jun 17, 2013)

That's because they had a legal right to be there... 

Thanks for posting such a poignant message...for me, this holds much water (concerning family) . 




Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, girlllllll
> 
> Did you see how when they were praying at the table, those demonic forces never left...that's how strong a grip this thing has on people.
> 
> We see this all the time and its crazy, but when it comes to the children, that's when I get


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 17, 2013)

momi said:


> I'm sharing this on our church's FBI page.





Nice & Wavy said:


> At first, I was like "momi's church has a FBI page?" And then I thought "oh...facebook...duh!"
> 
> I've shared with so many of my friends and they are also sharing.  This is that important.



Go momi....   

Momi gotta' FBI...    We skeered , we skeered


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 17, 2013)

Laela said:


> That's because they had a legal right to be there...
> 
> Thanks for posting such a poignant message...for me, this holds much water (concerning family) .



Laela, reading your post was so chillingly truthful.  

As I was typing this reply, this came into my spirit:

"Rebuke the devil and he will 'flee' from you"  

Praise God for this Gift of rebuking the devourer from devouring.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 17, 2013)

LiftedUp said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> 
> I am a victim of this type of spam in my junk mail on hotmail.  Not on gmail though.  Even though I block the mail I still continue to get them smh.



You're right about gmail, I haven't received any of the offensive spam mail either.   

What bothers me is that it's often in our outlook accounts at work, which is  out of control.    We had our IT department put additional spam filters, but some still creep into our regular inboxes.    I don't understand how the FCC allows this.   If they can spy on phone calls and whatever else, they can put a stop to the senders of this crudeness.


----------



## momi (Jun 18, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Go momi....
> 
> Momi gotta' FBI...    We skeered , we skeered



That tickled me - LOL


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 18, 2013)

momi said:


> That tickled me - LOL



   In all seriousness, I really appreciate your Ministry.  You and Hubby an awesome heart for the Word and Work of the Lord.   You truly do, momi.       I respect it.  




You even got an FBI...     "We Skeered"  

Fabulous - Bold - In Christ Jesus...


----------



## disgtgyal (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm sorry but I don't get what is so eye opening, and I thought this was common knowledge that porn is everywhere and it's destructive force, monitoring your kids internet goes without saying. I'm not trying to be rude but I'm wondering did I miss something in the video, did something go over my head?


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jun 18, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> I'm sorry but I don't get what is so eye opening, and I thought this was common knowledge that porn is everywhere and it's destructive force, monitoring your kids internet goes without saying. I'm not trying to be rude but I'm wondering did I miss something in the video, did something go over my head?



I think the whole point of the thread is for us Christians to really keep children and families in prayer. Yes, we know those things about porn but its just not discussed in church and people are left in bondage to it. It needs to be brought up. People will never become free if nobody says anything. I loved the video because its totally accurate. Those forces are there all day... Tormenting you and everyone is strangely quiet.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jun 18, 2013)

This addiction is destroying families.  It's so disturbing to me that it is seen as completely normal and no big deal.  You have to be extra vigilant these days because the "lust of the flesh and the pride of the life" is waiting at every turn to turn you out. Another little known fact is that women are now struggling with this addiction.  It used to be a man thing but now it's just a human thing.  Lord help up.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jun 18, 2013)

Shimmie, love that photo!!!  I saw another photo today of a marine and his bride praying before their wedding without seeing each other:


----------



## disgtgyal (Jun 18, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I think the whole point of the thread is for us Christians to really keep children and families in prayer. Yes, we know those things about porn but its just not discussed in church and people are left in bondage to it. It needs to be brought up. People will never become free if nobody says anything. I loved the video because its totally accurate. Those forces are there all day... Tormenting you and everyone is strangely quiet.



Thank you for your response. I didn't know it was something that isn't discussed in churches because I'm part of three ministries two of which are primarily youth oriented and it's discussed a lot  as a matter of fact the man who leads one of the ministries is very open about how he struggled with it and he goes into detail how it impacted him in many areas of his life.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jun 18, 2013)

Belle Du Jour said:


> Shimmie, love that photo!!!  I saw another photo today of a marine and his bride praying before their wedding without seeing each other:



Oh I love that. So beautiful. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 18, 2013)

Belle Du Jour said:


> Shimmie, love that photo!!!  I saw another photo today of a marine and his bride praying before their wedding without seeing each other:



Awwwww, Lady Belle, this is just so heartwarming.   I love this.  Marriage truly does Begin and Continue with Jesus.   One Man, One Woman, with hearts full of Love for God and for each other.   

I love it!


----------



## Laela (Jun 20, 2013)

wow! that's so beautiful.... 




Belle Du Jour said:


> Shimmie, love that photo!!!  I saw another photo today of a marine and his bride praying before their wedding without seeing each other:


----------

